# Subli-Cloth Question



## BGSSUB (Oct 17, 2008)

Any tips on using Subli-Cloth, especially for large designs? I've tried a 10" round design and it seems to constantly "bleed" out in various areas across the design ... never in the same location. Is this a pressure issue or moisture issue? I don't seem to have this problem on small transfers.


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

I is probably a little of both. If you do not have enough pressure, and there is a bit of humidity in the sublicloth, when you press it, it is puckering a bit and the steam from the humidity is carrying the sublimation dyes off to the side of your image as it escapes. I would force dry your sublicloth under your press without closing it, and also make sure your transfer paper is dry the same way. Use a good medium or a bit more pressure to make sure the sublicloth stays flat when heating.


----------

